# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  A DISPOSICION PARA ALQUILER DE TERRENO AGRICOLA

## jjporta

Estimados Sres: de Agroforum:  *Tengo para alquilar 9 HECTAREAS de terreno agricola, de las cuales 8 estan con Sistema de Riego.* 
Se cuenta con una casa/ almacen para productos y herramientas necesarias para el cultivo. 
Ultima cosecha 07/06/2012 de MAIZ CHALERO. 
Los predios estan ubicados en SAN CARLOS ALTO - SECTOR 4 - POR LAS TRES COMPUERTA A 5 Km. de la CARRETERA DE CHAO. ( antes de llegar a Palermo ). 
Buen clima en la zona 
Precio de Alquiler : S/. 2,200 POR HECTAREA AL AÑO ( Pago de Alquiler 100% anticipado ). 
Interesados contactarse al correo o telefonos de la FIRMA.  
Gracias.Temas similares: TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 6.0 HAS BUSCO TERRENO AGRICOLA PARA ALQUILER DE EMPRESA IMPORTANTE Terreno agricola en cañete Alquiler de fundo agricola en pisco. Terreno Agricola en CAÑETE.

----------

